
Stanford and ESA host competition for AI algorithms for space-debris cleanup - sumantsharma
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Engineering_Technology/AI_challenged_to_pinpoint_state_of_drifting_satellites
======
sumantsharma
Link to the dataset and exact challenge here:
[https://kelvins.esa.int/satellite-pose-estimation-
challenge/...](https://kelvins.esa.int/satellite-pose-estimation-
challenge/home/)

